# Meet Fossey - my first foster :)



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your first foster! Fossey is so handsome and I know will be happy with you. Thank you for giving him a new life and future.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats! Jazz was like that when we got Sam, our foster too. But, within a couple days didn't even bat an eye. If your cats are used to dogs already, they'll usually work it out OK as long as he's not trying to hurt them. Its the whole prey thing - it runs, gotta chase.... gotta chase..... gotta chase.... One of my cats loves to be chased and runs just out of reach and then comes back for more. The other older one stands up to the dogs and hisses his displeasure and then moves very, very slowly away from the dog. Very smart guy!

Good luck and you are doing such a good thing for a beautiful boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All the best with your foster. Thanks so much to opening up your home to help a dog in need.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He sure is a cutey...poor thing, burn looks like it was pretty bad!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is so cute. It is amazing how despite being burned by a person, he's still so happy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You are doing a wonderful thing - He sure is handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your first foster-Fosse is a beautiful Golden boy and your girl Kayla too. 

It's amazing the forgiving and trusting spirit of a dog inspite of what they have gone through.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fossy is so cute and they look so cute together in the second pic. Thank you so much for helping this boy out.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations! You're doing a great thing by giving this handsome guy a second chance 
He's beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations, It takes a very special person to foster, and you are one of many on this forum.
Fossey is just adorable, I hope he finds a furever home soon, but for now he has it made!


----------

